# wifi atheros ar5006eg + 64bit

## PRZEMO

Witam.

Posiada ktoś kartę atheros ar5006eg w laptopie? I uruchamiał to na 64bit? Bo ja już wychodzę z siebie.. Próbowałem już ath5k, madwifi, ndiswrapper.. przeczytałem pół internetu.. i nic.. nawet ath0 się nie pokazuje w iwconfig. Ktoś jakiś poprawnie działający opis widział? Albo wie jak sobie z tym poradzić? (laptop msi er710x-090pl).

----------

## Polin

Upewnij się, czy to na pewno 5006EG. Ja mam 5007EG, ale Linux wykrywa ją właśnie jako 5006EG. 

Gentoo na laptopie nie mam już od kilku miesięcy, ale z tego co pamiętam, tu na forum były jakieś porady co do 5007EG. Sprowadzało się do ndiswrappera.

----------

## bartmarian

to mi przypomina sytuację na którą (pod win) natrafiłem kilka m-cy temu,

sterownik jaki zadziałał był właśnie z 5007coś - win widział 5006coś

znalazłem go ja jakiejś czeskiej stronie serwisu (hehe, CD od laptopa miało zły drv)

jak nie znajdziesz, to powinienem ten drv win gdzieś mieć

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## PRZEMO

5006 czy 5007.. probowałem sterowników do tego i tego.. i marny rezultat.

----------

## C1REX

To nie jest wina 64bitów chyba. 

Czasami system źle rozpoznaje wersję 5007 jako 5006 właśnie. 

Ubuntu, czy inne dystrybucje też mi automagicznie nie rozpoznały.

Dopiero wczoraj z ciekawości zainstalowałem Mandrivę, do której mam sentyment i ruszuło.

System rozpoznaje kartę jako ar5006 i używa modułu ath_pci.

Zacząłem kombinować z gentoo i okazało się, że madwifi-ng mi się kompiluje, ale z masą błędów po drodze.

```
 LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_tkip.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_wep.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_xauth.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_amrr module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/amrr.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_onoe module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/onoe.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_sample module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/sample.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_proc_vcreate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_minstrel module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/minstrel.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_proc_vcreate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

 * Preparing ath_pci module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath_pci.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ath_hal_getwirelessmodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_txnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getrssi" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2mode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dturbo_switch" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_init_channels" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_state_name" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_mark_dfs" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_announce" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_start_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_status" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_all" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wme_acnames" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_send_qosnulldata" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_probe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ibss_merge" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getcfframe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_alloc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_miss" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_change" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_delkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_note" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_cipher_none" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_stop_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_mhz2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dfs_test_return" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ioctl_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dump_pkt" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_setkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_newkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_monitor" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_free_node" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifdetach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_setup" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_rxnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_channel" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_process_noisefloor" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_update" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "_ath_hal_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifattach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4

```

Wycięte ze środka kompilacji.

----------

## PRZEMO

Widzę, że ten sam problem co ja. Wątek https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692152.html  :Wink: 

Mi się madwifi skompilowało poprawnie. Aczkolwiek po załadowaniu nadal iwconfig nie pokazywał ath0. 

Co do sterowników windowsowych to próbowałem także tych pod 5007. Także nie działało. Error -22. 

Jak będę w domu i skompiluje środowisko graficzne to wkleję pokazywane błędy.

----------

## C1REX

Na Mandrake mi działa. Szkoda tylko, że nie umiem tego jakoś wykorzystać w Gentoo.

----------

## PRZEMO

A za pomocą czego tam jest połączenie uzyskiwane? Jaki sterownik? Jakie ustawienia? ;-> Może uda się coś wyciągnąć..

----------

## C1REX

Tam się wszystko graficznie wystukało. Konsola w Mandrake jest lekko ukryta.

Jak się zachrootowałem z mandrake na gentoo, to iwconfig pokazał mi ath0. Natywnie w mandrake też iwconfig wykrywa.

Mandrake podaje, że używa modułu ath_pci jako sterownika do sieciówki.

W gentoo po wpisaniu lspci -vnn mam:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200] Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11

 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:137b]

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0

Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel modules: ath_pci
```

Czyli o co chodzi? iwconfig nie wykrywa mi ath0.

Jakiś bug w gentoo? Coś dużo osób ma problem z tą sieciówką w gentoo.

================================================

OK. Wystukane połączenie zostało w Centrum konfiguracji sieci. 

Nie widziałem tego nigdzie, więc to pewnie coś charakterystycznego dla Mandrivy. 

Program niemal na bank opiera się na madwifi. 

W konsoli po wpisaniu iwconfig mam

```
[root@localhost c1rex]# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"BeBox"  Nickname:"localhost"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:14xxxxx

          Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:D150-C8Dxxxxx   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=47/70  Signal level=-42 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:1657  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

[root@localhost c1rex]#
```

W gentoo mam tylko te dwa pierwsze wpisy.

Czy to nie jest kwestia konfiguracji kernela?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Odyn

u mnie lspci pokazuje tak

```
Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter
```

madwifi z portage nie działa z tą kartą (przynajmniej u mnie)

musiałem ściągnąć madwifi odpowiednio spatchowany:

1) http://madwifi.org/ticket/1679

2) snapshot: http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz

u mnie ten madwifi działa

EDIT: zauważyłem na tej stronie coś takiego - "At this time, AR5007 support is limited to x86 (32bit)"

----------

## PRZEMO

Ok, po części problem rozwiązany. Użyłem tego -> http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3698-20080604.tar.gz

Teraz po modprobe ath_pci ładnie sie podnoszą interfejsy. Nawet wykrywa już sieci  :Wink: 

Tylko teraz.. jak się połączyć na sieć z wpa-psk/wpa2-psk. Daję iwconfig ath0 essid cos key s:haslo nastepnie dhcpd ath0 i.. mam timed out ;-/ Trzeba zobaczyć wpa_supliccant..

----------

## C1REX

A ja za leniwy jestem. Ten laptop i tak jako desktop robi i nie chce mi się nic ręcznie robić. 

Podobno w nowym kernelu 2.6.26 sterownik ath5k ma już obsługę omawianej sieciówki.

W 2.6.25 ten sterownik jeszcze nie obsługuje 5007 i 5008.

Może ktoś przetestować?

----------

## Odyn

 *PRZEMO wrote:*   

> Tylko teraz.. jak się połączyć na sieć z wpa-psk/wpa2-psk. Daję iwconfig ath0 essid cos key s:haslo nastepnie dhcpd ath0 i.. mam timed out ;-/ Trzeba zobaczyć wpa_supliccant..

 

Jest dostępny graficzny interfejs czyli knetworkmanager. Bardzo fajnie się z nim pracuje - wygodny i prosty w obsłudze  :Wink: 

polecam

----------

